# Black Veteran Murdered In Atlanta #antlanta



## BronzeVenus (Mar 10, 2015)

27 year old veteran Anthony Hill was murdered yesterday by Dekalb county PD. It looks like he was bipolar and having a manic episode because he was naked when he was shot. He served in both Afghanistan and Iraq. 

https://twitter.com/hashtag/antlanta


----------



## BronzeVenus (Mar 10, 2015)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/03/10/anthony-hill-unarmed-police-shooting_n_6837538.html

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/local/dekalb-officer-involved-shooting/nkRY6/

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/10/u...-by-white-police-officer-in-georgia.html?_r=0


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Mar 10, 2015)

OMG I didn't know he served in Iraq and Afghanistan! I heard about it on Twitter when is girlfriend broke the news it and it was retweeted. My goodness! My blood was already boiling but now... this is too sad.


----------



## nysister (Mar 10, 2015)

So sad. His family must be heartbroken. We really have turned our backs on the mentally ill in this country.


----------



## DeepBluSea (Mar 10, 2015)

nysister said:


> So sad. His family must be heartbroken. We really have turned our backs on the mentally ill in this country.



Esp the military! I heard that a veteran commits suicide every 4 hours.  And to think conservatives want Obama to be tougher with his foreign policy.   In other words start another war.  When is this country at large going to admit that Bush, Cheney, and his Iraq cronies seriously screwed up a lot of men and women in this country.


----------



## newme2003 (Mar 10, 2015)

I am REALLY trying to change my thought patterns.  To release the anger I feel towards whites and other POC who think they are better than blacks and treat us as though we do not matter. But the fact that these acts continue without repercussion makes it so difficult.  I understand that we as human beings are all capable of evil, that all these negative feelings I am having are a detriment to my well being and that's the reason I want to let go of the anger.  But DAMN!!! How much can we take?  How can this last action by our so-called protectors be explained away?  There were no excuses before and there sure as hell is no excuse now.  This officer needs to be thrown into jail with the regular prisoners.  Let taste  some street justice.  I am reading that officers need to be trained in dealing with the mentally ill.  But let's be real.  If this was a white man, he would not have been shot down by like an animal.  Hell, even animals on the loose are treated better sometimes. There is simply NO excuse.  I feel so sorry for this young man and his family.  He serves his country TWICE and this is the best they can do for him?


----------



## newme2003 (Mar 10, 2015)

DeepBluSea said:


> Esp the military! I heard that a veteran commits suicide every 4 hours.  And to think conservatives want Obama to be tougher with his foreign policy.   In other words start another war.  When is this country at large going to admit that Bush, Cheney, and his Iraq cronies seriously screwed up a lot of men and women in this country.



They never will admit it. Although little Bush (total and complete idiot) was the worst president in recent history, the fact that a black man was president at one point in history will eradicate that fact from the minds of white America.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Mar 10, 2015)

Heard it on the radio! A Hispanic guy hit the nail on the head when he said now they are afraid to call the police. That man should not have been shot, he was naked


----------



## nysister (Mar 10, 2015)

DeepBluSea said:


> Esp the military! I heard that a veteran commits suicide every 4 hours.  And to think conservatives want Obama to be tougher with his foreign policy.   In other words start another war.  When is this country at large going to admit that Bush, Cheney, and his Iraq cronies seriously screwed up a lot of men and women in this country.



Oh my word. That's such a heartbreaking statistic. 

The wounds of war don't end on the battlefield.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Mar 11, 2015)

Coupled with all of the nonsense going on in the VA Health System, there is very little hope.


----------

